# Just cant burn DVD's



## crazyk

Hi all.

I'm running Win XP and have been trying to rip and burn a DVD movie .(My own copy for backup so no smart A**e comments please)

I tried, dvd decrypter, nero and clone dvd and all times it gets to the end and throws an error.

With DVD decrypter I originally had an I/O error at the top and then after playing around with the aspi files I now get this other error. see attached fyle DVD decrypter eror after aspi update.
Then I decided to try and burn with Nero and I got an error again. I've attached the log file.

Can anyone help me please.


----------



## sho95

Whats the max speed on your burner?
& why are you burning at 2x?
 change the burning speed to 4x see if that works


----------



## IPXP

I use dvd shrink and it takes 35 minutes to burn a dvd.  It comes with it's own burning program so you don't need to use anything else.


----------



## crazyk

My DVD burner is an 8x Dual Layer Matshita UJ-831D drive. I don't know why it only burns at 2 speed but in DVD decrypter thats all it will allow me to burn.

I am using Princo 1-4X 4.7GB disks.

It's very strange that DVD decrypter only says it can burn 2x and no 4x.

I was thinking maybe its the firmware of my DVD drive but I cant find firmware update anywhere.

How can I check the firmware of my drive?

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## sho95

Have you used any other media?

Maybe you should try dvd shrink to see if it changes the speed


----------



## flip218

> I use dvd shrink and it takes 35 minutes to burn a dvd. It comes with it's own burning program so you don't need to use anything else.



Shrink does not have it's own burning engine.  What it can do is auto burn w/ Nero, CopyToDVD or DVD Decrypter.


----------



## pcmagic

Dvd Shink
Alcohol 120% 
Nero

thats all i use and everything works.......

Just make sure u have nothing wrong with the disk your tryin to burn there might be faiuilts or scraches on it try other dvds to see.........


----------



## Geoff

I use DVD Copy tools to rip the dvd, then nero recode to encode it to dvd format.


----------



## crazyk

I did try DVD shrink but with no luck.

Do you think that my DVD drive might not be compatible with DVD-R disks?

I haven't tried any other media at this stage, I'll have to do a bit of leg work and find what would be suitable.


----------



## flip218

> I am using Princo 1-4X 4.7GB disks



That is your problem right there.  Try quality media.


----------



## sho95

Yes try another media type check this:
http://www.rima.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=R&Product_Code=DVD-RS

that way you get to try them and find what works best for your drive


----------



## pcmagic

try diffrent kinds of media diffrent brands and stuff and maybe dvd r (+ and -)


----------



## crazyk

Well I've had word back from ASUS, manufacturer of my Laptop and they also stated that my type of Burner only accepts good quality media. So it looks like I'll be off to try some Verbatim disks or something similar.

I'll keep you all posted, I think I am going to reformat my comp first get everything clean and original drivers back just in case I buggered something up.


----------



## crazyk

Hi guys/girls, figure this one out. I thought I'd do a trial last night. What I did is rip a DVD to the Video and Audio TS folders and then copy them to a DVD but in the Nero menu didn't use the create DVD, I just did make a Data disk.

And guess what.... It actually copied all of the files and it works on my standalone DVD player on the TV. I can't figure it out why that would work and not the other way.

Oh I am still going to do a reformat just in case.


----------



## jjsevdt

anyDVD and shrink works perfectly.  If you're getting an I/O error, the only thing I can tell you is that your drive doesn't like the disc it's reading.  I looked it up all over the place and that's what everyone said


----------



## crazyk

Just an update. I went out and bought some Verbatim DVD+R discs and they burn with no problems. So I'm guessing my burner doesn't like the -R disks.

I will next try a better brand DVD-R disc to see if that also works.


----------

